# any help



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Every body has that one fish they want and the way they wanna do it I've been telling my self for the last year to bring my fly rod every time I go out I wanna get my first red on fly but have only fished bass on fly any input on the fly to use and tech to work it any words of wisdom would help


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Site casting from a poling skiff is a great way to begin. There are several guides that fish Galveston bay complex. Scott Null (Let's Go Guide Service) is who I have fished with. James Trimble (sp) is another guide. Steve Soule is another that I have fished with. Thomas Barlow, Notoriousguideservice.com, has a poling skiff.

I caught reds on 8-27-12 with Scott Null using redfish crack fly. Talk to Andy Packmore at FTU on I-10 about the fly.

Joe


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's easy, first *leave the baitcasters at home*. Only take the fly rods. That way you won't be tempted to switch rods. Next get an assortment of Redfish flies, Poppers, clousers, seaducers, crabs, ect. There are lots of chooses that will work. Then go fish in areas that are know to hold Redfish. If you stick with it it won't be long before you hookup. And then you won't want to fish any other way. It's not that different than fishing for bass with a fly rod..
I ussually will start the day with top water poppers, then as the sun gets high enough to sight cast switch to streamer flies. If I an fishing a hard bottom I like the clouser. If I am in grass or over shell I will try the seaduces. In clear water use tan and brown flies (match the hatch), in muddy water use chartreuse and white( can't eat what they can't see). One of my current favorite flies is the "crack fly"(synthetic seaducer) see below. So go have some fun, it won't happen until you start.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

dsim3240,

Excellent post! Reds are fairy easy to catch with a fly rod once you find 'em. But too often newbies give up and start chunking Gulp if don't hit success quick.

I'd spend the money on the rod and the line. Reel can wait. Reds just don't run that far/hard. Most of the time you can fight them on the line and thus no much worry for a $500 reel. For starter reel look at the Orvis $50 plastic reel. Drag above it's price point. Just keep CorrosionX on all the metal.

Spend $70-85 for the better grade lines, it is worth it.

Fro flies I agree with above. However when wind picks up think "sparse", bushy flies can be tough for starting in the wind. Reds will hit pretty small flies and you'll probably pick up a fari number of flounder.

Good luck & don't give up.

Pete A.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

*Dear Any Help:*

I agree with most of above: spend you money on good line--$75 and up. Any decent rod will do--$100 bucks and up--because once you learn to cast you will be sight casting and not flailing water. Orvis basic Battenkill reel, 8 weight, is fine. I overloaded mine with 9 weight on a cheap TFO rod and it's a dream. Use a tapered leader and finish off with maybe 2 feet of fluoro tippet or just plain 14 pound mono. Last summer I used 20# fluoro tippet and worked great. I don't "play" the fish, I will horse it in hard because I do not believe in killing the fish and want to let it go quickly and get after the rest of them in the pod, if I'm lucky.

Flies: any little popper on #4 hook (consider plain mono leader here, as fluoro tends to sink), AND little spoon (Kingfisher spoon is my true love) on #4 hook, AND foxy clouser fly (Captain Sally's) AND little gurgler-type fly. When you fish for pods of reds (that's 90 % of my fishing) you will never want to do anything else except maybe tarpon (yea, right, every day). When pods are actively tailing, I think a little can opener with a hook attached would probably work.

One last thing: weighted flies on the typical flats bottom will get you nothing but weeds.
Write back if you got more questions.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

Fall is not too far away and if you have spent any time on the water you should be able to find schools of reds belly crawling through the mud....in that situation you can build some confidence as of the pack mentality..."I better eat it before they do". A few trips like that and you will be mad for wasting time on bass in the past, lol. Also the birds will be working like crazy with tons of trout under them chasing shrimp.... get out there and have a 60+trout day on fly and you will be happy to convert to salt.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey thank you guys Ima grab some flys and leave the old bc's at the house


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Hey thank you guys Ima grab some flys and leave the old bc's at the house


good move.....


----------



## Island guy (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like the comment about leaving everything at home except fly fishing stuff. Impatience quickly leads to temptation to pull out the spinning gear.


----------



## txsod (Oct 5, 2012)

*Reds on flies*

Get your feet wet in knee deep or less water. Flats with a little grass. A clouser with a little patience, a little time and a nice morning should produce a Red.


----------

